# lottoprogramm



## newbee (23. November 2003)

hallo ich will ein programm schreiben und brauch einen anstoß, weil ich keine idee habe wie ich es machen soll. also das programm soll wie ein lottzahlengenerator funktionieren aber es sind viele gemeine zusatzsachen eingebaut. als erstes soll das programm mit einer parameterübergabe gestartet werden. das heisst beim ausführen in der msdoseingabeaufforderung soll der user gleich den namen des programmes und die 5 zahlen eingeben zb: java lotto 5 15 17 22 19. dann sol das programm starten und die vom user eingegebenen zahlen mit den generierten zufallszahlen vergleichen und ausgeben ob übereinstimmungen vorhanden sind.ab 3 übereinstimmungen ist es ein gewinn.
hoffe ich habe  euch nicht zu verwirrt. aslo kurz:
programm soll 1. fünf zufallszahlen genreieren
                            2. nach eingabe der zahlen des users nach übereinstimmungen 
                                schauen
                            3.ausgeben der zahlen des user und der generierten.und ob über-
                                einstimmungen
bitte helft mir ist wichtig. ich will auch nicht das programm sondern einen denkanstoss.
vielen dank


----------



## Thomas Darimont (23. November 2003)

Servus!


```
import java.util.Random;

/*
 * Created on 23.11.2003
 *
 * To change the template for this generated file go to
 * Window>Preferences>Java>Code Generation>Code and Comments
 */

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 * To change the template for this generated type comment go to
 * Window>Preferences>Java>Code Generation>Code and Comments
 */
public class JavaLotto {

	static int[] numbers = new int[5];
    static int[] genNumbers = new int[5];

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		if (args.length < 5 || args.length > 5) {
			System.out.println("Falsche Parameteranzahl!");
			return;
		}

		try {

			for (int i = 0; i < numbers.length; i++) {
				numbers[i] = Integer.parseInt(args[i]);
			}

		} catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
			System.out.println("Ein Parameter ist keine ganzeZahl!");
			nfe.printStackTrace();
return;
		}
		
		Random  r = new Random();
		for (int i = 0; i < genNumbers.length; i++){
			genNumbers[i] = Math.abs(r.nextInt() % 49) + 1;
			System.out.print(genNumbers[i] + " ");
		}
		
		System.out.println();
		
		int vergleiche = 0;
		
		for(int i = 0; i < genNumbers.length;i++){
			for(int j = 0; j < numbers.length;j++){
				if(genNumbers[i] == numbers[j])
					vergleiche++;
			}
		}
		
		if (vergleiche >= 3){
			System.out.println("Gewinn!");
		}

	}
}
```

//Sag das nächste mal wenigstens, dass es Hausaufgaben sind ...

Gruß Tom


----------

